# A Hamburger



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 20, 2012)

*A Parable*

.
.
I APPRECIATE ALL COMMENTS, GOOD OR BAD.
.
.
"A PARABLE"


Bob, Joe and Tom are hungry.

Bob goes to a restaurant. He tells the staff that he owns three houses. The man says that he is the manager of the local branch of the Westpac Bank. Bob says that he served in the army for fifteen years. He says that, because he had to rush to a board meeting this morning, he forgot his wallet. The man asks the proprietor to open an account for him. Then Bob buys ten take-away hamburgers and charges them to his account. He takes one out of the bag to eat and throws the rest in a nearby garbage bin.

 Joe goes to a depot of a charity and asks for a hamburger.

Tom goes to a McDonald's cafe and buys a hamburger. 

All three are poor.
.
.


----------



## xlwoo (Jul 20, 2012)

Which restaurant will open an account for a customer? I will go there to open one.


----------



## garza (Jul 26, 2012)

I believe this is another case of fiction misplaced. And aside from that, what's the point? What are you trying to say?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe he's trying to say something about the DA in Perry Mason...


----------



## Potty (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't get it.


----------



## Divus (Jul 27, 2012)

QUOTE:  'I APPRECIATE ALL COMMENTS', GOOD OR BAD.  UNQUOTE.


Misty, that's the only quote from your article which I understand.   But then I am puzzled as to what you might take to be good or bad comment.    So let me just say that I could not comment because although your article was written in English it did not make sense to me.

Maybe that's because I never eat hamburgers.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello Garza,
Will you move my essay to the Fiction section, please?


----------



## Potty (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Misty,

Unfortunatley Garza is unable to help you with your request, but a polite PM to either bazz_cargo or Sam_W should get you sorted.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## patskywriter (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought that maybe this was a joke or a puzzle. It really makes no sense to me as well.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2012)

As a homeless woman(with limited options), I'm going to pick Robert, because he's got chutzpah and is a good provider.


----------



## jg22 (Jul 28, 2012)

Where's the punchline.


----------



## Potty (Jul 28, 2012)

It would be nice if the author could shed some light on the piece.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 28, 2012)

This is a parable. It is about ethics. St. Vincent de Paul is an Australian charitable organization


----------



## Vapour (Jul 28, 2012)

I understood the story, or at least I believe I did. Allow me to take my spin on the lesson here.

Basically, Joe goes to St. Vincent de Paul to receive a hamburger since he is suffering from poverty. 
Tom, who I presume is an average everyday man with a typical pay, goes to his local McDonald's to purchase a burger. Fast food is considered to be "poor people" food.

Bob, a wealthy, powerful and clearly influential man who sits near the top of the social ladder goes to a high-end restaurant to order food. To prove his status, he orders ten hamburgers, eats one and throws nine away. 

I believe the message here was that how could the rich and powerful people of the world simply sit there and continue to abuse society for their own benefit and reputation?
While there are people who are truly in need and make an honest everyday living, there are people in the world that just put on a fake, smiling face to show and then when no one is looking, they replace it with a selfish, greedy one and care only for their own well being.
They have not discovered the joy of reaching out to people, of standing united and helping those around them to find their path. They are the lucky ones and yet they do not show others how to obtain that luck.
In that sense, Bob is poor too. He has material wealth, but his soul is cursed with poverty. 

Apologies to the OP if this was not the message, it was simply how I viewed the parable.


----------



## GoatBrain (Jul 28, 2012)

I guess that makes sense Vapour, but it seems like Bob could of shown his corrupt ways in a more realistic manner. Kind of just seems OP is trying to have a message without putting effort into delivery.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 29, 2012)

All three are materially poor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Potty (Jul 29, 2012)

But one can buy 10 burgers, owns hotels and what not, he is materially rich


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 29, 2012)

GoatBrain said:


> I guess that makes sense Vapour, but it seems like Bob could of shown his corrupt ways in a more realistic manner. Kind of just seems OP is trying to have a message without putting effort into delivery.


Your right, GoatBrain, he could of.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 29, 2012)

If all three are materially poor then this is incredibly confusing and fails to deliver the intended message. Perhaps some clarity would have been a lot better. I was under the assumption the first man was rich.


----------



## Quietman (Jul 29, 2012)

Iunderstand what you are trying to say. You don’t like how rich people get awaywith what they do. There is really no need to preach that. Most of us already know it as a fact.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Jul 31, 2012)

The first man is not rich!!!!! I SAID ALL THREE ARE POOR!!!!!!! The first man is a liar!!!!!


----------



## Potty (Jul 31, 2012)

How come he threw 9 burgers in the bin?


----------



## patskywriter (Jul 31, 2012)

I think that most of us could come to the conclusion that this first effort was a good try, but not a success. Perhaps you can try again (thus improving with practice)?


----------



## Geminus (Jul 31, 2012)

Replace some of the "he" with Bob.


----------



## Potty (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh yea don't get me wrong, it was well written... I just don't get it.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello Potty,
Bob can only eat one hamburger. He is a grandiose con man. He doesn't want to do an ordinary thing like buy one hamburger. That's why he buys 10 and throws 9 away. Does that help? He is evil.
Misty


----------



## Potty (Aug 1, 2012)

Ooooooh. okay  Thanks for clearing that up misty!


----------



## Coolb3rt (Aug 2, 2012)

So are you saying that if I tried what bob did I'd end up getting 10 free hamburgers? >:]


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello Coolb3rt,
If you try it, you have no ethics.


----------



## vcnavega (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, if Vapour’s interpretation’s is right, then Misty Mirrors could have left it clearer on the story itself. It is hardly understandable.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello.
I called the piece "A Parable" instead of ¨A Hamburger." Does that make the story any clearer?


----------



## vcnavega (Aug 10, 2012)

Dear Misty Mirrors,

I just did some editing on your piece. I hope you don’t mind.

***

Bob goes to a restaurant and *boasts* about owning three houses and being the manager of the local branch of the Westpac Bank. Bob also *proudly* says he served in the army for fifteen years. He says he had to rush to a board meeting this morning, *and in a hurry* he forgot his wallet. *Bob* asks the *owner of the restaurant* to open an account for him, then buys ten take-away hamburgers and charges them to his account. He takes one out of the bag to eat and throws the rest in a nearby garbage bin.

Joe goes to a charity *shelter* and asks for a hamburger.

Tom goes to a McDonald's cafe and buys a hamburger.

*The* three of *them* are poor.


----------



## Misty Mirrors (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello vcnavega.

Thank you for your ideas.

Let us not forget that the first man is not really a bank manager. He didn't serve in the army. etc. He is a conman! He is a "drifter"! He is acting! Most good conmen are very cool.


----------

